# POP KOLA



## donaldshobby (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a POP KOLA Junior soda bottle. 7 oz. made by Chandler King, The Braser Co. in Chattanooga Tn. I Can't find any information about it. Can Anyone Help?


----------



## Oklabottles (Feb 6, 2010)

Pop Kola was a national Brand most all of them say Brazer Co plus the name of the bottler.


----------

